# Limp Bizkit  "Gold Cobra" Album Review 5 out of 5 stars



## MYGFH (Jun 17, 2011)

Okay, here's the link. Don't kill the messenger. Personally, I think the new LB album will probably suck balls. 

Limp Bizkit ? "Gold Cobra" Album Review 5 out of 5 stars - ARTISTdirect News


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 17, 2011)

I mean, its not the worst thing I've ever heard, but its not quite what the reviewer makes it out to be haha.


----------



## Sicarius (Jun 17, 2011)

someone got paid well.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 17, 2011)

I agree with it. It's been so long since Limp Bizkit released anything decent (since Wes left, then rejoined, then left again  ) that this is a massive breath of fresh air, and his playing (along with everyone else) is fantastic. 

Sure, Fred's lyrics are complete trash, but they always were. I'm god damn excited for this though, truth be told


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jun 17, 2011)

lovin' that song :-D


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## leonardo7 (Jun 17, 2011)

I really dislike rap. It sucks but Im gonna buy it


----------



## Joose (Jun 17, 2011)

I do not like that chorus. Yet.

The rest was pure LB though, which is a guilty pleasure I have missed.


----------



## yidcorer (Jun 18, 2011)

For those who either didn´t know or forgot, Fred is quite a skilled axe destroyer:


----------



## SYLrules88 (Jun 18, 2011)

i really liked the album 'results may vary' and i thought the lyrics were the best of the other albums. the lyrics to golden cobra are ok, maybe the rest of the album will be better? but the music was pretty cool. ive been waiting for this band to do something for too long now


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 18, 2011)

Joose said:


> I do not like that chorus. Yet.
> 
> The rest was pure LB though, which is a guilty pleasure I have missed.



 All the songs I've heard off the album so far are _awesome_ and totally old school Limp Bizkit


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 18, 2011)

If someone other than Fred Durst was fronting them, I would love them. But he's so turrble


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 18, 2011)

Tom Araya must be pissed...


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 18, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> If someone other than Fred Durst was fronting them, I would love them. But he's so turrble



Just look at it as part of the stupidity  It's mindless, testosterone fuelled ridiculousness with groove


----------



## Shaunheiser (Jun 18, 2011)

That "Gold Cobra" song reminds me of something Street Sweeper Social Club would do.


----------



## AlucardXIX (Jun 18, 2011)

I honestly miss Black Light Burns already, really wish they would have put out that second album before this reunion happened. I do like Wes's tone in the "Shotgun" song, I'll snag this album for sure.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 18, 2011)

I love Black Light Burns, but I missed LB while they were together too. If Wes can somehow juggle both projects it will be perfect; BLB for my industrial metal awesomeness and LB for hip-hop inspired groove


----------



## matt397 (Jun 18, 2011)

Wes's riffs are so sick. I'm really looking forward to this. Though, Fred sounds really weak on this track.


----------



## signalgrey (Jun 18, 2011)

that review was poorly written and bullshit.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 18, 2011)

From the sounds of things this is easily their best work since 3DBY.


----------



## Zer01 (Jun 18, 2011)

(reads thread)

Have I woken up on a different planet?


----------



## JamesM (Jun 18, 2011)

Easily album of the year. 









:trollface.jpg:


----------



## kung_fu (Jun 18, 2011)

meh...I think limp bizkit are better when they utilize more hip-hop like grooves as opposed to rock riffery (only really dig their first 2 discs). And Fred trying to rap > Fred trying to sing ftmp. Still better than some of their later stuff, but this isn't quite doing it for me.


----------



## themike (Jun 18, 2011)

Here is a 25 minute preview of the album. Not bad, I think I like some of the tunes better than the songs they released

http://soundcloud.com/thearmpit/gold-cobra-preview


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 19, 2011)

signalgrey said:


> that review was poorly written and bullshit.



Perhaps, but I agree with the sentiment - this is easily the strongest record they've done since Chocolate Starfish, and judging by what i've heard so far possibly one of their strongest all up


----------



## Variant (Jun 19, 2011)

*New Limp Bizkit?! * 







*Carry on...*


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey Ryan, guess what?


----------



## Variant (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks to the massive damage incurred by Mischa's bottle throwing to my jaw and cranium, now I too can write and sing like Fred Durst.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Guitarman700 (Jun 19, 2011)

This thread delivers. Not sure what, exactly, but boy does it deliver it.


----------



## Necky379 (Jun 19, 2011)

sounds heavy and catchy to me, it's limp bizkit what else is are people expecting? 

ill pick up the album and if they come around again on tour ill see them again. like them or not they put on a great show imo.


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Jun 20, 2011)

Wouldn't it be awesome if the label offered an instrumental version? 

That hook is just... terrible. Eeep.


----------



## toiletstand (Jun 20, 2011)

listened to the samples the other day and the music is fucking good. i didnt want to like it either.

also artistdirect is very biased they do a lot of korn coverage and honoring which is sketchy even to me.


----------



## LadyKiller (Jun 20, 2011)

this first song is very old school. I love it and will buy it.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jun 20, 2011)

Necky379 said:


> sounds heavy and catchy to me, it's limp bizkit what else is are people expecting?
> 
> ill pick up the album and if they come around again on tour ill see them again. like them or not they put on a great show imo.



Yep pretty much how I feel, Fred is Fred & he does what Fred does... Like Fred Flintstone except without the lyrical genius for word play Flintstone has... but totally agree, catchy and some awesome guitar riffery from Wes and much more like the Old LB we all know and Love/Loath/Whatever/Meh.... Always worth picking up a copy for the guitar playing imo


----------



## signalgrey (Jun 20, 2011)

instrumental LB would be awesome.


----------



## jymellis (Jun 20, 2011)

i didnt like either song posted  i love 3dby, but i havent liked anything since.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 20, 2011)

Par for the course = I kinda dig the riffs but am less able to handle Fred every time I hear him.


----------



## shredguitar7 (Jun 20, 2011)

i havnt listened to LB since Chocolate starfish and the hotdog flavored water. which i loved. just kind of forgot about them. should i get their newer cds then ?


----------



## Razzy (Jun 20, 2011)

shredguitar7 said:


> i havnt listened to LB since Chocolate starfish and the hotdog flavored water. which i loved. just kind of forgot about them. should i get their newer cds then ?



No. They promptly went downhill after that album. This new album sounds promising though.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jun 20, 2011)

You guys didnt like their last EP the unquestionable truth part 1? I was hoping that was the direction they would be headed on this album but judging from those two songs it doesnt appear so.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 20, 2011)

^ I liked it sort of but it definitely didn't sound like LB... also, Fred Durst rapping about some contrived political topics =


----------



## Gitte (Jun 21, 2011)

i feel like I'm back in the 90ies  wes again killed it!!


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 22, 2011)

Just read Wes Borland's twitter and there's a post by an online music site called antiquiet linked to him and it turns out that the site gave GC a really bad review and made a few comments which were more about Fred than the album itself.
So Wes messaged the site about it and the reviewer replied back and they had a bit of a discussion via email it's actually a pretty good conversation which covers quite a bit of ground and there's a transcript of it on this page. Limp Bizkit: Interview (June, 2011) @ Antiquiet


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 22, 2011)

^ That is a great read, and exactly what I was trying to say on the previous page. The band is the band, no matter how much you hate a certain part of that mix, they are all crucial to the sound. Without Fred, it is not Limp Bizkit just like it wasn't LB without Wes.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jun 22, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> ^ That is a great read, and exactly what I was trying to say on the previous page. The band is the band, no matter how much you hate a certain part of that mix, they are all crucial to the sound. Without Fred, it is not Limp Bizkit just like it wasn't LB without Wes.



Just read the conversation, fascinating read. But yeah Wes is basically saying the band is all 5 of them, you take one of those elements away and they are no longer LB. Fred is the Marmite singer of Metal, you either love LB because he is in the band or you hate him there is no in-between. 

Only thing was with the whole Woodstock thing, what did that have to do with his opinions and review? Why bring that up? As Wes said they became the poster boy's of blame for what happened because of one song and most the bad sh1t happened the day AFTER their set?!?! Same sh1t as Drowning Pool being "made" to apologise to the families of the Arizona shooting's because the fcuk nugget who killed them all liked their song Bodies?!?!? Think bringing that up to justify his reasons for the review kinda calls in to question his integrity as a former "fan" giving an honest review....


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 22, 2011)

^


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 22, 2011)

Triple-J said:


> Just read Wes Borland's twitter and there's a post by an online music site called antiquiet linked to him and it turns out that the site gave GC a really bad review and made a few comments which were more about Fred than the album itself.
> So Wes messaged the site about it and the reviewer replied back and they had a bit of a discussion via email it's actually a pretty good conversation which covers quite a bit of ground and there's a transcript of it on this page. Limp Bizkit: Interview (June, 2011) @ Antiquiet



Great read, Borland is obviously the brains of the operation so it's pretty enthralling to read how he ended up pairing with Fred Durst again.

I have to disagree with him though, I think he's one of the most uncharasmatic frontmen going.



Wes Borland said:


> Heavy music should be made as an expression of violence in order to keep the maker and the listener from going on psychopathic killing sprees. I&#8217;ve found through talking to other people over the years, that as humans, many of us need to express a repressed hunter-gather primitive side that is no longer accepted in civilized modern society. Some people do it through video games, some love horror and violent movies, some people play paintball, whatever. I have a part of me that needs to go to war, but I&#8217;m not a soldier. I have a need to punish myself and flip out, but I don&#8217;t really want to cause permanent damage to my body or anyone else&#8217;s.



Someone give this man a medal.


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 22, 2011)

The music on this new record could be compared to 3DBY, but certainly not the vocals. Where is the raw intensity Fred had on that album? Where are the screams? That may seem shallow, but that was definitely part of what I dug about that record. Raw guitars, raw vox.


----------



## timcrow420 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ive always been a fan of limp bizkit, rock and rap im excited to get this


----------



## Ironbird (Jun 22, 2011)

Limp Bizkit - Wes = Limp

Wes is the Bizkit of the band.

I hope that made sense.


----------



## ZackP3750 (Jun 22, 2011)

That was definitely a paid album review. Although there may be rare occasions that albums get perfect reviews, but this is just screaming bullshit. This doesn't even read like an actual review, it sounds like a 16 year old promoting for the band to his friends.

My personal favorite line: "'I don't give a fuck what none of ya'll people think'. That's the Bizkit we all love and the world needs: Plus he drops a line about Korn tying the song into the old days". The world does not, and will never, NEED LB. EVER.


----------



## signalgrey (Jun 22, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I have to disagree with him though, I think he's one of the most uncharasmatic frontmen going.



as someone who isnt an LB fan, but someone who has seen LB perform and was initially a hater on Fred, I will say he does an incredible job on that stage. He shares the spotlight, he controls the crowd and he puts in 110%.

I do not like their band, but I appreciate hard work and ability and as much as it pains me to say this. Fred definitely has it.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 23, 2011)

Triple7 said:


> The music on this new record could be compared to 3DBY, but certainly not the vocals. Where is the raw intensity Fred had on that album? Where are the screams? That may seem shallow, but that was definitely part of what I dug about that record. Raw guitars, raw vox.



It may not be as raw as 3DBY, but listening to this album in its entirety, Fred sounds really, REALLY pissed off throughout the entire thing. It's not as loose as the older LB albums but damn there's some satisfying rage to be had.



Scar Symmetry said:


> Great read, Borland is obviously the brains of the operation so it's pretty enthralling to read how he ended up pairing with Fred Durst again.
> 
> I have to disagree with him though, I think he's one of the most uncharasmatic frontmen going.



Where Fred shines is on stage. The lyrics and self obsessed attitude are all a part of LB and without that stage presence hyping everyone up he does just seem like a tosspot whiteboy rapper with too much ego and no substance or appreciation for the great musicians around him, but it is for the most part simply not right.

Truth be told though, the thing that makes LB special for me is one of the things Wes mentions in that set of emails: everyone just seems free to do what they want in he band and there is amazing chemistry to them that just isn't found in a lot of bands. Sure, you may not like them (read: despise them) but you've got to admit they just work in some bizarre way. Hell, I feel like the music on this album as a whole even puts the BLB album to shame.


----------



## fps (Jun 23, 2011)

That exchange between Wes and the reviewer was great. I think Wes, honestly, set him straight a fair bit, and the reviewer was so surprised to have been noticed that he finally remembered that media, even on the internet, have a responsibility to display nuance and fine judgment in their words. So Wes brought the whole thing way up by directly engaging, which is great to see from a massive artist. 

I think a lot of people are in on the Limp Bizkit joke now, in the best possible way. If I went to see them I would lose my mind.


----------



## burnsfs (Jun 23, 2011)

I know I'm buying! wes should do both projects his amazing and he totally completes LP!


----------



## SD83 (Jun 23, 2011)

I just took some time & listened to the entire preview... some weak songs, but some of the others sound awesome...


----------



## Harry (Jun 23, 2011)

The whole thing just sounds dated really, like it belongs in THAT era of music (the late 90s/early 00s), and just doesn't belong in today's era at all.
I just can't get past that whole dated aspect about the new record at all


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 23, 2011)

signalgrey said:


> as someone who isnt an LB fan, but someone who has seen LB perform and was initially a hater on Fred, I will say he does an incredible job on that stage. He shares the spotlight, he controls the crowd and he puts in 110%.
> 
> I do not like their band, but I appreciate hard work and ability and as much as it pains me to say this. Fred definitely has it.





Daemoniac said:


> Where Fred shines is on stage. The lyrics and self obsessed attitude are all a part of LB and without that stage presence hyping everyone up he does just seem like a tosspot whiteboy rapper with too much ego and no substance or appreciation for the great musicians around him, but it is for the most part simply not right.



Not when I saw them 

When I saw them he was THE MOST uncharasmatic frontman I had ever seen, absolutely zero stage presence, barely spoke to the crowd. I mean, glaring-you-in-the-face-obvious zero stage presence.

I'm willing to entertain the idea that he was having an "off" day, but damn, I was seriously pissed off after watching their entire set.


----------



## heilarkyguitar (Jun 23, 2011)

Sounds better than it did over 10yrs ago. But I dought I'll be buying or even looking further into this album.


----------



## metalheadblues (Jun 23, 2011)

new video for gold cobra

tits made me watch it a few times over haha
I think its decent..


----------



## Razzy (Jun 23, 2011)

metalheadblues said:


> new video for gold cobra




They are BACK! WOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jun 23, 2011)

metalheadblues said:


> new video for gold cobra




That was actually not half bad. Another sign of the impending apocalypse.


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Jun 23, 2011)

Sounds exactly like I'd expect, I'll take Limp Bizkit over djent bands anyday


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jun 23, 2011)

Just an observation, Wes Borland is *Seriously* underrated.


----------



## Duke318 (Jun 23, 2011)

That chorus with the vocal melody has been stuck in my head all day.


----------



## Wiz (Jun 23, 2011)

GRUNTKOR said:


> Sounds exactly like I'd expect, I'll take Limp Bizkit over djent bands anyday



Oh man, you're gonna get your ass kicked 

Seriously though, LB comeback has been long overdue. I'm from the 90s and grew up listening to these guys, I want them to keep making music. That and I'll forever have a mancrush on Wes.


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 23, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Just an observation, Wes Borland is *Seriously* underrated.



He's underated but so are the rest of the band as Sam and John always create a solid canvas for Wes to build upon and riff all over and without that his guitar work wouldn't have as much impact, the three of them have a chemistry that reminds me a lot of how Tim Commerford, Brad Wilk and Tom Morello play together in Rage Against The Machine.


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Jun 23, 2011)

Wiz said:


> Oh man, you're gonna get your ass kicked
> 
> Seriously though, LB comeback has been long overdue. I'm from the 90s and grew up listening to these guys, I want them to keep making music. That and I'll forever have a mancrush on Wes.



LB were the band who got me into heavier music when I was about 13 back in the late '90s. This new djent stuff might interest the kids now but it does nothing for me


----------



## burnsfs (Jun 23, 2011)

Wes is so awesome i couldnt stop watching wes in those awesome outfits hahah I remember when he was doing BLB in small venue and I asked the dude if he was that frog dude in XMEN..lol.. man did i feel stupid..pure entertainment


----------



## Razzy (Jun 23, 2011)

GRUNTKOR said:


> LB were the band who got me into heavier music when I was about 13 back in the late '90s. This new djent stuff might interest the kids now but it does nothing for me



Man, I remember being in like 6th grade, and I had Significant Other on CASSETTE.

I love Limp Bizkit, yeah, they're lyrics are immature, but they're fun, and their music grooves hard as fuck.


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Jun 23, 2011)

The band has the skills to back it all up, compared to their contemporaries they are much better players. I can put up with Fred, he does what he does.


----------



## Wiz (Jun 23, 2011)

Fred's the man, haters can suck a bag of dicks.


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 23, 2011)

Wes Borland playing a Jackson Warrior = 

I'd definitely listen to this stuff over djent  (come at me bro)


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 23, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> Wes Borland playing a Jackson Warrior =
> 
> I'd definitely listen to this stuff over djent  (come at me bro)



:hi-five: 

Seriously though, Wes is a very underappreciated musician... it's like he's appreciated as the best member of LB, but then isn't even counted beyond the scope of the band 

Listened to the entire album earlier, and there are only two or three songs I 'dislike,' the rest are all classic LB, dated or no.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jun 23, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> Listened to the entire album earlier, and there are only two or three songs I 'dislike,' the rest are all classic LB, dated or no.



Same here. I actually never really liked these guys, apart from a few songs, although I recognized the talent was there, it just wasn't my thing. I am, however, thoroughly enjoying this album.


----------



## Doug N (Jun 23, 2011)

There's a lot to like in that video.


----------



## matt397 (Jun 23, 2011)

Voluptious bouncing bountiful glistening perfect titties aside, Im stoked for the new LB record to drop after seeing that video


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jun 23, 2011)

Gold Cobra is awesome, one of the best records of 2011 for me 
This is the stuff I've been waiting for since "Chocolate Starfish and the Hotdog Flavored Water"!
I grew up listening to these guys and LB is still one of my all-time favourites.
It's groovy, catchy as fuck and it's just fun to listen to.
Something other metal bands seem to forget these days.
And one of the best livebands I've ever seen 
It's good to see them back 

EDIT: now Korn need to get angry again, linkin park need to grow back their balls, Slipknot should add Donnie Steele as a permanent member, the deftones are still awesome. Bring the nu metal wave back  
A new Family Values Tour would be killer!

EDIT 2: LB, not LP


----------



## Wiz (Jun 23, 2011)

^ this guy 

nu nu metal.


----------



## NaYoN (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeah, I've always liked LB, and I'm stoked for this too. Didn't like some of the songs I heard, but some of them were quite cool. Good old LB.

Also I don't get why people hate on Fred's vocals. They're way better on this album.


----------



## Neon (Jun 23, 2011)

Marv Attaxx said:


> Gold Cobra is awesome, one of the best records of 2011 for me
> This is the stuff I've been waiting for since "Chocolate Starfish and the Hotdog Flavored Water"!
> I grew up listening to these guys and LP is still one of my all-time favourites.
> It's groovy, catchy as fuck and it's just fun to listen to.
> ...


 
w0rd. they're back!!!!!


----------



## adrock (Jun 23, 2011)

Wiz said:


> Seriously though, LB comeback has been long overdue. I'm from the 90s and grew up listening to these guys, I want them to keep making music. That and I'll forever have a mancrush on Wes.


same here man, same here 


Triple-J said:


> He's underated but so are the rest of the band as Sam and John always create a solid canvas for Wes to build upon and riff all over and without that his guitar work wouldn't have as much impact, the three of them have a chemistry that reminds me a lot of how Tim Commerford, Brad Wilk and Tom Morello play together in Rage Against The Machine.


i totally agree. being a drummer, i've always had a lot of respect for john otto, he's really fucking solid. and that analogy with Rage is amazing, so fucking true.


Marv Attaxx said:


> now Korn need to get angry again, linkin park need to grow back their balls, Slipknot should add Donnie Steele as a permanent member, the deftones are still awesome. Bring the nu metal wave back



so true

needless to say, i'm very pleased with Gold Cobra


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jun 24, 2011)

Watched the video last night and it fcuking rules! LOL!! had to re watch Nookie and My Generation for old times sakes! haha! 

As I have said much as I think Fred lyrically is the weak link that video and track is so fcuking cool and FUN! And that was a genuine breath of fresh air! As for Wes he is def one the most underrated guitarists coz LB get lumped in with all the other Nu Metal bands and most of them were piss poor imitations of Korn/LB/Deftones/Linkin Park. He rhythm playing is incredible


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jun 24, 2011)

This how Metal Hammer Online describes the video! Cracked me up!! 

"Limp Bizkit have released the insane new video for the title-track to their comeback album, Gold Cobra. People without a sense of humour need not apply. Fans of slow-motion jiggling boobie shots and men dry humping the front of sports cars, step this way. wavey

Returning rap-rock royalty, Limp Bizkit, have released the first video to come from their comeback album, Gold Cobra. It features slow-motion tit jiggling and booty-clapping, some brilliantly ridiculous moves from the Durst and Wes Borland dressed like a badger in battle armour" 

Metal Hammer » Blog Archive » Limp Bizkit Gold Cobra Video Is Mental


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jun 24, 2011)

Watching Fred and Wes gang-humping that Lamborghini=


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jun 24, 2011)

I had ZERO intentions of even watching this video untill I read it had jiggling tits inside.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jun 24, 2011)

Who doesn't love a music video with slow-motion jiggling boobie shots & booty-clapping?!?! 

Men dry humping the front of sports cars and a guitarist dressed like a badger in battle armour is funny also


----------



## fps (Jun 24, 2011)

Marv Attaxx said:


> EDIT: now Korn need to get angry again, linkin park need to grow back their balls, Slipknot should add Donnie Steele as a permanent member, the deftones are still awesome. Bring the nu metal wave back
> A new Family Values Tour would be killer!
> 
> EDIT 2: LB, not LP



Korn got angry on the last album and they still sounded like a bunch of whining adolescents, which was interesting when they were young, now it's just like grow the hell up. 

Linkin Park were always terrible. 

Deftones belong in a totally different category they can be pure magic to listen to!


----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 24, 2011)

[hatemode]






_Okay, that video was completely retarded. I mean, I get that that's their shtick and that's how they are going to sell records, but they are all in their 40's or nearly there. But I suppose it's a wise move. How many people would take a "grown-up" Limp Bizkit record seriously? It will definitely sell well for the nostalgia factor, but there is little to no artistic value to any of it. And I know there are quite a few Wes supporters here, but I haven't heard him play anything "new" since Significant Other. They make a mockery of themselves, and they'll laugh all the way to the bank._ [/hatemode]

Sick track yo! Fred and the crew just keep on rollin' bay-beh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 24, 2011)

^ I beg to differ on the Linkin Park point. Chester has a fucking amazing voice, and the first two albums had absolutely incredible guitar tone, and some really awesome (but grinding) groove to them.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 24, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> [hatemode]
> 
> _Okay, that video was completely retarded. I mean, I get that that's their shtick and that's how they are going to sell records, but they are all in their 40's or nearly there. But I suppose it's a wise move. How many people would take a "grown-up" Limp Bizkit record seriously? It will definitely sell well for the nostalgia factor, but there is little to no artistic value to any of it. And I know there are quite a few Wes supporters here, but I haven't heard him play anything "new" since Significant Other. They make a mockery of themselves, and they'll laugh all the way to the bank._ [/hatemode]




When did Limp Bizkit ever do serious? When were they ever _actually_ taken "seriously"? Even nostalgia factor aside, it's a grooving, highly energetic record with some awesome riffs and a pretty massive helping of dopey comedy.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 24, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> When did Limp Bizkit ever do serious? When were they ever _actually_ taken "seriously"? Even nostalgia factor aside, it's a grooving, highly energetic record with some awesome riffs and a pretty massive helping of dopey comedy.



I took them seriously in middle school.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## Gitte (Jul 1, 2011)

watching wes play those warriors make em very interesting to try out


----------



## Jontain (Jul 1, 2011)

alot of fun listening to this the other day, brought me back to feeling really young again.

Some of the riffs wes has come up with are just mad, however listening to it now I could be alot more critical of the lyrics/singing/style but hell i just dont care, its limp bizkit doing what they CAN do best.


----------



## Joose (Jul 1, 2011)

The whole album just makes me happy when I listen to it.

5/5


----------



## Bigfan (Jul 1, 2011)

So, uh. That song is bland as fuck, and Fred Durst can still not rap for shit. How do you not learn how to rap in 10+ years?

Wes is the fucking man though.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 2, 2011)

Jontain said:


> alot of fun listening to this the other day, brought me back to feeling really young again.
> 
> Some of the riffs wes has come up with are just mad, however listening to it now I could be alot more critical of the lyrics/singing/style but hell i just dont care, its limp bizkit doing what they CAN do best.





Joose said:


> The whole album just makes me happy when I listen to it.
> 
> 5/5




 on both counts. It's just so nostalgic and plain 'fun' in the token angry Limp Bizkit way that it just doesn't matter.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jul 2, 2011)

I can't get the chorus of Autotuneage outta my head 
Despite the usage of Autotune it's such an awesome song 
There are just two songs that I don't really like and those are "loser" and "90.2.10". The rest is Class A material


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Jul 2, 2011)

The recurring theme of the album is Fred "just don't give a fuck"


----------



## FarBeyondMetal (Jul 2, 2011)

Wow, this album seems to be getting hyped up, better check it out for myself


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Jul 2, 2011)

FarBeyondMetal said:


> Wow, this album seems to be getting hyped up, better check it out for myself



Don't expect anything more than a Limp Bizkit record haha. If you go in knowing exactly what to expect and like that then you won't be disappointed


----------



## GH0STrider (Jul 3, 2011)

My take-

The good-
Wes once again wrote some killer riffs and has some great tone. His creativity shines bright as usual. I really dig some of the hip hop drum beats laid down with the metal riffage. Great sound. For the first time in A LONG TIME- there are some songs in here that are catchy enough to stick with you. I think Gold Cobra is a really cool tune

The bad-
FRED DURST. Lame and uncreative lyrics that often times make no sense whatsoever. Im not trying to be a hater but this guy really drops this band down quite a few notches for me. That being said in all fairness, this is one of his better albums I thought. He isnt as corny at times and his whiney bitchy rapping isnt ruining every track. He actually wrote some decent and catchy stuff. 

All in all- Not bad. I grew up in the era of nu-metal so its always nice to see one of the biggest names of that genre to come back and still put forth a solid effort.


----------



## FarBeyondMetal (Jul 3, 2011)

Liked the riffing in shotgun...all in all its limp bizkit


----------



## jkspawn (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm digging the new LB more and more. I also think Results May Vary was a highly underrated album and had some of Fred's best lyrics.

Does anyone remember that LB documentary that aired on VH1 back in 2002-2003? It was basically the making of RMV. The guitarist search process, in the studio with mike smith, Fred trying to play guitar, first shows with Mike, etc. Ive never been able to find this online anywhere.


----------



## templton89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Bigfan said:


> So, uh. That song is bland as fuck, and Fred Durst can still not rap for shit. How do you not learn how to rap in 10+ years?
> 
> Wes is the fucking man though.



he was too busy learnig guitar


i can definitely some progress

meh
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MI-_jWAmlE


eh? (4:15 mark)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XzZ0hAugK8





all in all i like new album. it is what it is, bizkit. Especially since I couldn't listen to "results may vary" or "unquestionable truth". 

I think LB should team up with Die Antwoord and make a few songs


----------



## Gitte (Jul 5, 2011)

in case you didnt know: fred durst doesnt give a f§$k 

FYI i love the new album


----------



## bandit614 (Jul 5, 2011)

You gotta admit, for what it is... it's pretty darn good.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 5, 2011)

Even not for what it is, it's damned catchy and Wes always has awesome tone  Sure, Fred is a 'tard, but that's half the fun/stupidity


----------



## Joose (Jul 5, 2011)

It wouldn't be LB without Fred's ridiculousness.


----------



## GazPots (Jul 8, 2011)

Haha, Shark Attack is hilariously good.

The whole bit after he goes "shut it downnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn" is fucking comedy gold.

Love it.




Edit - Listened to the whole album now and it's awesome.


----------

